# kommunikation zwischen 2 x s7-315-2 dp



## gast (1 April 2006)

hi an alle,
habe mal ne frage bezüglich der Kommunikation zwischen zwei Mastersystemen 315-2 DP , muß ich dabei mit bestimmten bausteinen wie put und get arbeiten oder kann ich auch direkt auf Aus- bzw. Eingänge zugreifen wenn die Kommunikation in Netpro angelegt ist ?  
schon mal vielen dank für die Hilfe.
Thomas


----------



## volker (1 April 2006)

du benötigst einen dp-dp-koppler. oder du machst eine mpi kopplung.
ersteres ist besser.


----------



## gast (1 April 2006)

hallo volker,
danke für die info .Über mpi wollte ich ohnehin nicht fahren.
gruß thomas


----------



## Maxl (3 April 2006)

Eine Verbindung zweier Master ist möglich - jedoch nur bei S7-300/S7-400 oder S7-400/S7-400.

Die Kommunikation per DP/DP-Koppler ist eindeutig zu bevorzugen, denn die Vorteile liegen auf der hand:
- beide seiten sind unabhängige Profibus-Netze und müssen sich die Bandbreite nicht teilen
- auf beiden Seiten können die gleichen Adressen verwendet werden
- Kommunikation ist schneller als Put/Get


----------



## 123 (5 April 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

Kopplung über DP mit zwei 315-2DP geht.

Gib mir Deine Mailadresse ich schick Dir
dan den Siemensscript.

Mein Mail schneider@holzer-gmbh.com.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle (5 April 2006)

@123
Kannst du das hier einstellen, interessiert mich auch.


----------



## Markus (5 April 2006)

@peter
ja das würde mich auch interessieren...
du meinst 2 dp mastersysteme?


@volker
spricht eigenlich etwas dagegen wenn die 2 cpu´s die über dp/dp-coupler verbunden sind auch im gleichen netz sind, also auch direkt pysikalisch am gleichen bus hängen?
so das auch über teleservice auf beide zugegriffen werden kann?


----------



## Ralle (5 April 2006)

@Markus

Wozu DP/DP-Koppler, wenn sie sowieso am gleichen Bus hängen?


----------



## 123 (5 April 2006)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> @123
> Kannst du das hier einstellen, interessiert mich auch.



Hallo Ralle,

bin nur als Gast hier,wie man/frau
hier was einfügt weis ich nicht.

Habe den Script nur als PDF.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle (5 April 2006)

> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> bin nur als Gast hier,wie man/frau
> hier was einfügt weis ich nicht.
> ...


 
-----------> weiterleit an Markus


----------



## volker (5 April 2006)

123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> bin nur als Gast hier,wie man/frau
> hier was einfügt weis ich nicht.
> ...


 
ich hatte dir eben mal ne email geschrieben. kannst du mir ja schicken. ich stell das dann hier rein


----------



## volker (5 April 2006)

hallo 123

habe das pdf bekommen.
erst mal danke

leider ist es nicht das, was wir gehofft hatten.
wir sprachen hier von einer master/master-kopplung.

das ist von den siemens schulungsunterlagen.

*D6**PROFIBUS DP mit *
*Master CPU 315-2DP / Slave CPU 315-2DP*
Der Leser soll in diesem Modul lernen wie der PROFIBUS DP mit einer CPU 315-2DP als Master und einer CPU 315-2DP als Slave in Betrieb genommen wird.

ist hänge das mal nicht mit an.
die 1,8mb erspar ich mal der datenbank.  
kann sich jeder, der es braucht, hier runterladen.
http://www2.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm


----------



## Markus (5 April 2006)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> @Markus
> 
> Wozu DP/DP-Koppler, wenn sie sowieso am gleichen Bus hängen?


 

na damit sie daten austauschen können.
schliesslich können zwei 315-2dp als mastersysteme definitiv keine daten austauschen. das hatten wir schon in diversen topics hier im forum und eben auch hier hat es sich wieder bestätigt.
lediglich die 300/400 kommunikation wäre denkbar.


@thomas
müssen in deinem fall wirklich die cpu´s daten tauschen oder müssen die daten von einem slave auf mehre cpu?

in diesem fall müsstest du mal prüfen ob der slave bereits dpv1 unterstützt, dann können weitere master lesend darauf zugreifen...


----------



## MSB (5 April 2006)

Da muss ich jetzt einfach mal widersprechen,

ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wie das praktisch funktioniert, habe sowas also noch nie gemacht,
aber normalerweise sollten sich 2 Profibus-Master über FDL-Verbindungen austauschen können.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## thomas (5 April 2006)

Hi an alle,
vielen dank für die rege Anteilnahme, also im Endeffekt geht es darum eine ET 200M die in einem Profibus Netz hängt mit einer zweiten CPU 315-2 DP zu erreichen . Das ganze sollte auch möglichst einfach aufgebaut sein ( bin noch nicht der Profibusexperte ) . 
Beide CPU´s arbeiten als Master.
An der ET 200M sollen eigentlich nur einige Ausgänge gesteuert werden.

mfg thomas


----------

